

Reconstruction of Bologna in the early Middle Ages about 12th century - sashazykov
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Medieval_Bologna.jpg

======
sashazykov
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towers_of_Bologna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towers_of_Bologna)

